# wireless REALTEK RTL8723BE suport.



## 0007 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi, I have a laptop with an rtl8723be wireless adapter.
I have been searching in Internet how to use it.
I only have found references for linux systems, but I have not found for freebsd.
It is possible use RTL8723BE adapter in FreeBSD?

Please help, I need the wireless conection.


----------



## aragats (Mar 17, 2016)

There is a work-around for situations when a driver is available for Linux only: install a minimal Linux in bhyve(8) and pass-through the PCI device (RTL8723BE in your case) . Setup the wifi network in Linux and configure FreeBSD network to use Linux as a gateway.


----------

